# Rapido parts rip off



## skid

Can anyone help please,the bathroom door lock has a spring return fault and the new lock from Sweden is over 150€ from Brownhills it's 300€.

Brownhills should not charge this mark up,

Does anyone know of a cheaper replacement lock ?


----------



## bognormike

Rapido at wokingham


----------



## richardjames

skid said:


> Can anyone help please,the bathroom door lock has a spring return fault and the new lock from Sweden is over 150€ from Brownhills it's 300€.
> 
> Brownhills should not charge this mark up,
> 
> Does anyone know of a cheaper replacement lock ?


Any chance of a picture??


----------



## jax

Our went ages ago, must be a serious fault but expensive to have fixed. Its a pain if you forget to shut it before moving off. Jax


----------



## moch

*door fittings*

We had the same problem and got a spare from www.ecs-marine-equipment.co.uk it still cost £95.99 including vat and postage, and we only used part of it.
Ours was a McCoy left hand (out) C/P with
Maggie


----------



## stevethebeekeeper

We took our lock to a whole host of lock smiths when it packed up. None could fix the spring, eventually I found a young lad in one locksmiths who fabricated one to fit for a huge two pounds.


----------



## warty

Ours also has gone


----------



## Techno100

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-80250-cost-of-rapido-door-lock-have-a-guess-poll.html


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

I am sure there will be another direction other than exact replacement from Rapido.. Looking at the picture on the other post by techno it looks like a bog standard latch from any ironmongers which retail for about £10..

I would be inclined to adapt a standard bathroom latch/lock and a pair of normal handles or something similar and dump the Rapido set up.

Pictures of the complete set up would help.

ray.


----------



## Techno100

I fixed my FAP lock by making a new spring myself from spring steel, cost me about a fiver after several attempts :lol:


----------



## iandsm

*lock*

Our local locksmith opened the lock body and replaced the broken spring. I would have thought any reasonably skilled locksmith could do it. Cost to us was £10.

Don't play the Brownhills game.


----------



## Telbell

I'm intrigued by the reports of bathroom lock failures on the Rapido.

Just wondering why people need a lock?? Are we all so shy? :lol: 

Surely there aren't normally that many occupants of a m/home where a "just going to the loo" call or even a timely "cough" or even song or two wouldn't have the desired effect? :wink: 

Better surely than paying out hundreds for a new lock|?

Just a thought :wink:


----------



## skid

This is easy the door keeps banging when you drive


----------



## iandsm

*parts*

The spring inside the lock breaks which means the handle drops and the door will not stay shut. Nothing to do with being shy. :lol:


----------



## Telbell

So the door won't stay shut without locking it from outside or inside :?


----------



## iandsm

*lock*

The door can only be locked from the inside so there is no way to keep it closed if no one if inside.

As a temporary measure I used a rubber bungee hooked over the top of the door on the outside with the other end puling up the handle.


----------



## Telbell

> The door can only be locked from the inside so there is no way to keep it closed if no one if inside.


 Sorry to keep on but

....the door of the bathroom won't close at all without locking it....and it can't be locked from the outside.......ergo, it can't be closed from the outside.....ergo, the bathroom door is always open unless you use a rubber bungee???

8O That's a weird design for such an expensive vehicle 8O


----------



## iandsm

*door lock*

When the door lock is functional there is no problem, its just like any domestic door, but because the spring in the lock breaks the handle will not spring to the "up" position because it is heavy which means the door won't stay shut. It's just like someone has a hand on the handle pushing it down and therefore opening the door. Simples


----------



## Telbell

Thanks. I think if I had that vehicle with the history of that defect I'd resort to the "coughing and singing" scenario rather than risk the problem by locking the door. :lol: 

I wonder if there are many m/homes with locks on the bathroom door??


----------



## Ozzyjohn

Telbell said:


> I wonder if there are many m/homes with locks on the bathroom door??


Ours has. It can also be unlocked (or locked) from the outside by using the twenty pence coin we keep on the kitchen shelf specifically for the purpose. 
We lock it when travelling otherwise the door handle is a minor source of rattle.

Regards,
John


----------

